# ultegra = 105 10sp cassette?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Are these the same? I think price is different


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

105 is few grams heavier and the ultegra cogsets come in a larger variety of size and .105 only comes in 11-23 12-25 & 12-27 but performance wise there is no difference..you might save a few bucks on 105 cogset.the ultegra is champagne color and 105 is silver.

hope that helps


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

Having the champagne color is a huge bonus. I can't count the times I've been riding and drinking champagne when I accidentally spill some on my components. It just looks trashy. The champagne color has completely neutered my embarassment in such situations.


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

*champagne wishes and caviar dreams....*

yes,agreed.it is a huge bonus,but to correct myself i just looked at a online photo over CC and saw the 105 cogs are now the champagne color also.so more bonus i guess.
i just mounted a ultegra cogset on my new Kirk and it looks fabulous cuz my frame is exactly the same champagne color..(insert serendipity smiley here)

still looking for caviar color bartape....


----------

